# attribute funken nicht



## matthias333 (27. Jun 2005)

also ich benutze jdom und will vorerst nur ein attribute überprüfen, aber es funktioniert nicht.


```
private void parseXML() {
		try {
			SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
			Document doc = builder.build(filename);
			
			Element database = doc.getRootElement();
			Element table = database.getChild("table");
			String tablename = table.getAttribute("name").getValue();
			System.out.println(tablename + " " + getTableName());
			if(tablename == getTableName()) {
				System.out.println("YEHEA");
			}
		}
		catch(Exception e) {
			System.out.println(e);
		}
	}
```

mit getTableName() bekomme ich einen string ("ware") der mit dem attribute-inhalt verglichen wird. die ausgabe vor der if-abfrage ergibt das ergebnis: "ware ware", was scheinbar absolut gleich ist, jedoch wird die if abfrage selber wird nie "true".

xml-datei:

```
<?sml version="1.0"?>
<database name="sicc">
	<table name="ware">
		<field gui="Type" sql="waretype" />
		<field gui="Name" sql="name" />
		<field gui="Hersteller" sql="producer" />
		<field gui="Information" sql="info" />
	</table>
...
```

mfg matthias


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Jun 2005)

strings vergleicht man nicht mit ==


----------



## matthias333 (27. Jun 2005)

wunderbar und würdest du mir auch gütiger weise verraten wie man es macht...  :applaus:


----------



## bummerland (27. Jun 2005)

guckst du in FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1528


----------

